# Anybody got a



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

545 x 39 in a AR platform?I know there is the ak-74 that shoots it ,but was thinking about ordering a upper from S&W to put on my new lower,so lets here it ;good,bad,opinons.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I've got one that was made by Alexander Arms and marketed as the .21 Genghis... Mine also has an Adams Arms gas piston system installed. Works great. Mags are the weak issue with the 5.45x39 in the AR. The cartridge geometry is much different than 5.56 NATO - so GI mags usually will not feed them reliably. The only mags that I have found to work - are the HK brand metal AR mags (expensive), but they do work. Good luck - it is a great cartridge and ammo is cheap (although corrosive).


----------



## deckhand (Nov 8, 2008)

Got a Sportsmans Guide Catalog in the mail today. They have a S&W 5.45x39 AR-15 Upper for $580 or Club Price $522. Here's the link.



Smith & Wesson® 5.45x39 mm AR - 15 UpperS&WSmith & Wesson® 5.45x39 mm AR - 15 Upper56

_CLICK AND DRAG IMAGE TO PAN_​Close [X]​
<IMG id=bigImage class=bigImage alt="">






*The best quality for your D.I.Y. project! Smith & Wesson® 5.45x39 mm AR - 15 Upper, PRICED RIGHT!*

*Smith & Wesson® 5.45x39 mm AR-15 Upper*​
Images
Videos









click to view full image​



*'Like' or Google+ this item.*







*Don't "nickel and dime" on your ultimate tactical masterpiece! *This is the Upper you've been waiting for.
Introduced in 2007, this M&P15R Receiver from the legendary gunsmiths at Smith & Wesson® is rugged, lightweight and built to perform flawlessly under varied conditions. Its precision machining and top-flight materials consistently deliver dependable action you can trust when the chips are down. 
*Law enforcement quality:*

Complete and ready to install on your lower receiver
*5.45x39 mm caliber*
Hardcoat black-anodized finish
*7075 T6 aluminum*
4140 steel 16" barrel, 1 in 8" twist
*M4 post front sight*
Chrome-lined barrel bore, gas key, bolt carrier and chamber.
*Fire in your order ONLINE today! *
Smith & Wesson® 5.45x39 mm AR-15 Upper ​
*WARNING: You must be 18 or older to purchase Assault Rifle Parts.**WARNING: Assault Rifle Parts cannot be shipped to CA; Chicago, IL; New York City; NJ; D.C.; MA; Canada or Puerto Rico. Please check your State, County and City laws for restrictions before ordering Assault Rifle Parts.*
​

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=934164
Smith & Wesson® 5.45x39 mm AR - 15 UpperS&WSmith & Wesson® 5.45x39 mm AR - 15 Upper56

_CLICK AND DRAG IMAGE TO PAN_​Close [X]​
<IMG id=bigImage class=bigImage alt="">






*The best quality for your D.I.Y. project! Smith & Wesson® 5.45x39 mm AR - 15 Upper, PRICED RIGHT!*

*Smith & Wesson® 5.45x39 mm AR-15 Upper*​
Images
Videos









click to view full image​



*'Like' or Google+ this item.*







*Don't "nickel and dime" on your ultimate tactical masterpiece! *This is the Upper you've been waiting for.
Introduced in 2007, this M&P15R Receiver from the legendary gunsmiths at Smith & Wesson® is rugged, lightweight and built to perform flawlessly under varied conditions. Its precision machining and top-flight materials consistently deliver dependable action you can trust when the chips are down. 
*Law enforcement quality:*

Complete and ready to install on your lower receiver
*5.45x39 mm caliber*
Hardcoat black-anodized finish
*7075 T6 aluminum*
4140 steel 16" barrel, 1 in 8" twist
*M4 post front sight*
Chrome-lined barrel bore, gas key, bolt carrier and chamber.
*Fire in your order ONLINE today! *
Smith & Wesson® 5.45x39 mm AR-15 Upper ​
*WARNING: You must be 18 or older to purchase Assault Rifle Parts.**WARNING: Assault Rifle Parts cannot be shipped to CA; Chicago, IL; New York City; NJ; D.C.; MA; Canada or Puerto Rico. Please check your State, County and City laws for restrictions before ordering Assault Rifle Parts.*
​


Smith & Wesson® 5.45x39 mm AR - 15 UpperS&WSmith & Wesson® 5.45x39 mm AR - 15 Upper56

_CLICK AND DRAG IMAGE TO PAN_​Close [X]​
<IMG id=bigImage class=bigImage alt="">






*The best quality for your D.I.Y. project! Smith & Wesson® 5.45x39 mm AR - 15 Upper, PRICED RIGHT!*

*Smith & Wesson® 5.45x39 mm AR-15 Upper*​
Images
Videos









click to view full image​



*'Like' or Google+ this item.*







*Don't "nickel and dime" on your ultimate tactical masterpiece! *This is the Upper you've been waiting for.
Introduced in 2007, this M&P15R Receiver from the legendary gunsmiths at Smith & Wesson® is rugged, lightweight and built to perform flawlessly under varied conditions. Its precision machining and top-flight materials consistently deliver dependable action you can trust when the chips are down. 
*Law enforcement quality:*

Complete and ready to install on your lower receiver
*5.45x39 mm caliber*
Hardcoat black-anodized finish
*7075 T6 aluminum*
4140 steel 16" barrel, 1 in 8" twist
*M4 post front sight*
Chrome-lined barrel bore, gas key, bolt carrier and chamber.
*Fire in your order ONLINE today! *
Smith & Wesson® 5.45x39 mm AR-15 Upper ​*WARNING: You must be 18 or older to purchase Assault Rifle Parts.**WARNING: Assault Rifle Parts cannot be shipped to CA; Chicago, IL; New York City; NJ; D.C.; MA; Canada or Puerto Rico. Please check your State, County and City laws for restrictions before ordering Assault Rifle Parts.*
​


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the intel scuba,I guess i'll deal with the mag issue and thanks deckhand, I found the upper on page 66 but when ordering saw they are out of stock(sold out).I found one on CDNN so no worrys.Now ammo.


----------

